# TOC Bicycle as freight



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2016)

Thought it might be interesting to see pictures and methods used to freight bikes around in the turn of the century.









Approx 1913 Shawmut new in crate


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2016)

Saw an episode on American Pickers where Mike Wolf found a TOC bicycle crate in tack with markings and bought it for $300 saying the crates can be valued nearly as much as the bikes that came in them.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2016)

That rail car would be the ultimate back yard storage/shop for the true bike collector diehard. I love it, great images here.


----------



## morton (Jan 27, 2016)

Any model railroaders here?   That rail car would be pretty easy to duplicate if you could get "straight on" view of the side.

In that first photo, makes me wonder how all those bikes will fit in such a small store....must be very deep from front to back cause it sure looks small from the front.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 28, 2016)

This is how they would pack wood rims in the day....they would use rim 2nds at the bottom and top tp make a crate with singers in the side. Simple and effective.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)

Part Transport





This one is from Scott......It is a very cool pic that i borrowed from the Headbadge thread.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2016)

rocketman said:


> That rail car would be the ultimate back yard storage/shop for the true bike collector diehard. I love it, great images here.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)

Crate for touring.....


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 27, 2016)

Great photos of hauling bikes when they were new ...
Here is an ad promoting the major moving of many boxes car of Monarch bikes out of Chicago .  By 1898 the big manufactures were dumping stock  anywhere they could ...exporting to any dock . The advantage to exporting was the duty tax refund many manufactures had paid on imported steel tubing from England .  America learned the art of dumping products and flooding markets long before Japan and China.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 27, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Crate for touring.....
> 
> View attachment 289921




This is 1902 When Eddie Bald went to France to race against their champion "Ellegarrd" ….. and Bald beat him!


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 28, 2016)

Bicycle trunks are quite rare today and are rarely seen.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2016)

Cockermouth, Keswick & Penrith Railway ticket, one bicycle from Blencow (lightly stamped on the ticket) to Penrith, dated 20 Sept 1899.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 28, 2016)

Pretty cool bag that this bike gets shipped in.  I've never seen one like this.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 2, 2016)

Geese - that is a lot of bikes.....coool


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2016)

From our good friends in the Bicycle Museum in Ohio....pics by schwinnguyinohio...... I think I saw these at Capoke a few years ago.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2016)

These are Photos taken by the Cabe member ( American Vintage Bicycle Supply ) who recently purchased it and now wants a featherstone to put in it.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2016)

It is quite interesting when you study the Crate.

Pictures are from the cabe member who bought it - American Vinatge Bicycle Supply.  Luck man...and it looks like he found a featherstone to put in it! How cool is that!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 29, 2016)

rocketman said:


> Saw an episode on American Pickers where Mike Wolf found a TOC bicycle crate in tack with markings and bought it for $300 saying the crates can be valued nearly as much as the bikes that came in them.




They sold me that crate for $100. 

So I tracked down a Featherstone and am putting the 2 together.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 1, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 281157
> This is how they would pack wood rims in the day....they would use rim 2nds at the bottom and top tp make a crate with singers in the side. Simple and effective.
> 
> View attachment 280860
> View attachment 280861



That's great! I love seeing my photos up here. Makes me feel proud! I still have the wheel crate. It is now a table that holds a jig for mfg stems


----------



## filmonger (Apr 3, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Apr 3, 2016)

Vim Tires shipping room 1897


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2016)

1898 The Wheel


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)

Crates in the background


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)

Postal Taes Canada 1918


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)

1902 - UK


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (May 7, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2016)

1902 - Importance of packing


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

you guys know, after 100 years, the original packaging is more valuable than the item inside.
(about 10 years ago, the wooden box from a pre-civil-war fishing lure sold for $12,000 in auction)


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How the Hell do you come up with this stuff?  That bike looks NOS!


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)

1897


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

imagine what a rattan bike shipping crate would be worth...


----------



## nycet3 (May 9, 2016)

Wow! This is a fantastic thread. Really enjoying it. Thanks for posting all of this great info.


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2016)

From Bearings - 1897 ( I think )


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 281157
> This is how they would pack wood rims in the day....they would use rim 2nds at the bottom and top tp make a crate with singers in the side. Simple and effective.
> 
> View attachment 280860
> View attachment 280861




Sheesh...now when we say "'99" we mean "1999"!


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> From our good friends in the Bicycle Museum in Ohio....pics by schwinnguyinohio...... I think I saw these at Capoke a few years ago.
> View attachment 294932 View attachment 294933




That's so cool, filmonger!

The top crate is interesting, to say the least. Did that really offer protection?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> From Bearings - 1897 ( I think )
> 
> View attachment 318026 View attachment 318027






 
that's like gold on the hoof


----------



## filmonger (Jun 20, 2016)

Wheelman Customs Ticket 1903.......


----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)

Here they show a bicycle being shipped....kind of interesting. The Bicycle portion starts about 10 min into the film.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 30, 2016)

Shipping a "BARNES WHITE FLYER"…1899


----------



## filmonger (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 12, 2016)

Picture by Hawkster19 on his visit to the Bicycle Museum


----------



## filmonger (Oct 12, 2016)

These glass negatives are on ebay at the moment....
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361468039610

BSA Paratroopers still in crates


----------



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 15, 2016)

NAPOLEON bicycles:


----------



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)

The Cycling Age and Trade Review Nov 3 1898





Chinese Freight.... 1898


----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)

From the Cycle Age and trade review 1899


----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)

From the Cycle Age and trade review 1899


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)

1897 Bearings


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)

Racycle factory 1906 Shipping Dept.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> 1897
> 
> View attachment 380971 View attachment 380972



The train I travelled on in France in the Summer had 3 vertical hangers for cycles in my carriage.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 27, 2016)

From 1898 Phoenix Cat - Stover bicycle Manufacturing Co Freeport Illinois. Interesting - Order codes by Wire


----------



## locomotion (Dec 27, 2016)

Suzerinza Baron


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Suzerinza Baron




I think I dated her roommate back in college.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 11, 2017)

1895


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

1900 railroad adverts in The Bicycling World


----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

Railroad treatment of Bicycles as freight 1900


----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

1901 - how many wood rims will fit in a railroad car? This many - 6000


----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

Export figures 1898 /1899 / 1900


----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 25, 2017)

Shoe3 provided this nice pic of a portable packing crate from the 1890's....


----------



## filmonger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 19, 2017)

From the Pierce bicycle museum - photo by cabe member Blue Streak.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 15, 2017)

Bicycles as baggage on trains ... from The Wheel 1897.












 







Fees charged by railroads for bikes as luggage....


----------



## filmonger (Dec 15, 2017)

Spoke Wrench Crate...


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Ocean Freight Rates 1899 - Based on crated bicycles.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 27, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Ocean Freight Rates 1899 - Based on crated bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 744162
> View attachment 744163



If only that were possible today; it costs a minimum of around $120 today, per bicycle, to be shipped over here!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

Pierce Bicycle Crate ......


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Feb 8, 2018)

Man o man this has to be the coolest post I've seen yet .  have to love the history here !  there's so much to learn about this hobby other than just the bikes . always intriguing , Thanks to all who contributed  !!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

Excelsior / Henderson Shipping...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

Freight cars at Pierce factory....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

Inside a racers Trunk 1894 - from Bearings


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Inside a racers Trunk 1894 - from Bearings
> 
> View attachment 750832
> View attachment 750833
> ...



Superb information @filmonger.
One wonders how many Sherpa's you'd need to accompany you? Lol.


----------



## A_J (Feb 9, 2018)

Great posts I love this stuff


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1000.00 dollar jeweled G & J Rambler 1896


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1896


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1896... Syracuse Bicycles


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2018)

A little bit more info on the Taylor Bicycle Trunk....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2018)

filmonger said:


> A little bit more info on the Taylor Bicycle Trunk....
> View attachment 759120



How cool would it be to turn up at an event with a couple of machines in one of these, love it!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 26, 2018)

Sept 1899 - from The Wheel......


----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2018)

Another folding crate patent from Miles Dunbar - Previous Pat was an 1896.... This one is in 1897 - New Improved version.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Mar 22, 2018)

Boy, is this ever a great thread. Thank you.


----------

